# Solved: How to play freecell in Ubuntu



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I removed Windows XP from my computer and installed Ubuntu 12.04. When I had Windows I like to play freecell and would like to play it in Ubuntu but cannot figure out how to do it. When I open Ubuntu Software Center, then click on installed/games/freecell/solitare, then i can do no more and it gives me no way to play the game. What gives? 
.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Was it listed as a separate entry in the Software Centre, or was it part of a selection of games?


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

When I open Software Center, then I click on games, then in a section at the top of my screen it shows icons for Arcade, Board Games, Card Games, etc. When I click on the Card Games icon it brings up a list of card games including Freecell.
When I single click on that Freecell icon it shows tabs for More Info or Remove. When I click on More Info a page comes up showing FreeCell Solitaire at the top. Under that is a green dot with a check mark in it followed by the word Installed.
Below that is this description:
A compilation of over eighty different card games. Everything from favorites like Freecell and Klondike through to the hopelessly pointless Clock Patience.
But there is no way here to open or play Freecell.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

FreeCell is already installed on your computer so you need to forget about the software center and just find the card games on the computer - click on the one you want to play and have at it.
I'm not on Ubuntu at the moment but I believe it's the very top icon on the left side of the computer.that shows everything that is installed. It should be right there.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I clicked on that icon. It is called the Home Folder. When it opened I saw icons titled Desktop, Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, Public, Templates, Ubuntu One, Videos and Examples; nothing else. I opened each one but there was nothing in any of them about card games or freecell.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
To navigate Ubuntu you need to use the 'dash' - as you've found out. I hope this guide with screenshots may help you to track down Freecell?
http://www.howtogeek.com/113330/how-to-master-ubuntus-unity-desktop-8-things-you-need-to-know/

Richard.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you Richard. That did it. I learned a lot about Ubuntu that I didn't know before. But here is something else. I hope it is okay to ask here. In Windows I used free anti-virus (AVG), a program called MalwareBytes and one called Trusteer Rapport as well as CCleaner. Do I need such programs in Ubuntu and if so are there suitable replacements for the ones I used in Windows?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Really glad that helped!
I've configured the firewall in my Linux system, but no anti-virus. A very useful article here (first para about Windows) Linux (inc. Ubuntu) info from Section 1.
http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-security.html

How to configure firewall in Ubuntu? I used the basic settings explained here 'cos I'm only doing basic web surfing, emails and docs so did not need to go to more complex lengths:
http://www.broexperts.com/2014/01/how-to-install-basic-firewall-on-ubuntu-12-04/

If you're going to be sharing files/docs with Windows then maybe the situation will differ.

Hope these help?

Richard


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

mwredt said:


> I clicked on that icon. It is called the Home Folder. When it opened I saw icons titled Desktop, Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, Public, Templates, Ubuntu One, Videos and Examples; nothing else. I opened each one but there was nothing in any of them about card games or freecell.


It's the round icon above the home folder. It shows you everything installed on your computer.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

Richard,
I followed the link at http://www.broexperts.com/2014/01/ho...-ubuntu-12-04/ and installed gufw. After it was installed I typed gufw in the black window and a small window came up titled "Firewall". That allowed me to change from Off to On with Deny for Incoming and Allow for Outgoing. So I guess I have the firewall turned on but I opened the black window again (Ctrl + Alt + t) and typed gufw. That small window opened again but it did not say ON. So I clicked the Unlock button, then it changed to ON. So I'm not sure that it stays ON when I close the page.
Then it says that I am ready to implement the firewall rules. But I ask, "What rules?" I don't know any rules to implement.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

The rules relate to 'Ports' open/closed for different reasons. Sorry but I just go for the default firewall as you've described. Maybe someone else will chip in and explain.
To check the status of the firewall - open terminal and enter "sudo ufw status" (without the quotes). You'll need to enter p/w when asked. Note - nothing shows on screen when entering p/w in Linux (that caught me out early on!)*.
*You should get 'active'*.*
Hope this helps?


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

Richard,
You have been very helpful. Thank you for getting me started with Ubuntu.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

You're welcome!


----------

